# How do the people in your house feel about raw?



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm very proud of my boyfriend. We just briefly spoke about raw and I asked him if he's okay with it and if he would feed the future dog raw with me and his words were,

"of course I would, what kind of person would be against giving a dog raw meat? that's the way it should be."

I can't explain how proud I am right now.... I haven't even really explained raw feeding to him in depth before ever. I got lucky with this one!!:biggrin:

How do the people in your households feel about raw? Did you have to do some convincing or were they open to the idea right off the bat?


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

Mine was uneasy at first...then I got confused between oz/g/lbs and made him research... now he is all aboard and can't wait to start.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Lots of convincing. My mom and sister are still annoyed that I feed raw. My sister has to feed Ruby sometimes so she gets grossed out when handling the raw meat. And they both think Im crazy for taking the time and money for the meat lol. But, I can never go back to kibble after the improvement I have seen in Ruby


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

My husband is ok with it but he doesn't like to mess with the raw meat. My family thinks I'm kind of nuts, and my brother told me my fridge is disgusting and stinks and i need to put everything in a tub so no one has to look at it. 

I haven't smelled anything, and most everything is in sealed containers except I usually have a chicken foot in there thawing. Before I unpacked and found all my containers, I did have some stuff on a plate but it was wrapped in grocery bags. beats me.

Sounds like you have a keeper!


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Kat said:


> Lots of convincing. My mom and sister are still annoyed that I feed raw. My sister has to feed Ruby sometimes so she gets grossed out when handling the raw meat. And they both think Im crazy for taking the time and money for the meat lol. But, I can never go back to kibble after the improvement I have seen in Ruby


Soon we will be splitting the cost of meat with each other though, remember (hopefully Nov/Dec)!? They'll have another person to think is crazy LOL! But yes I forgot to mention, although my bf is great my mom still doesn't quite get it...but she listens so I have to give her credit for that.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

xellil said:


> My husband is ok with it but he doesn't like to mess with the raw meat. My family thinks I'm kind of nuts, and my brother told me my fridge is disgusting and stinks and i need to put everything in a tub so no one has to look at it.
> 
> I haven't smelled anything, and most everything is in sealed containers except I usually have a chicken foot in there thawing. Before I unpacked and found all my containers, I did have some stuff on a plate but it was wrapped in grocery bags. beats me.
> 
> Sounds like you have a keeper!


hahahah I feel like my brother will feel the same but he doesn't live with me so he doesn't count ! I'm going to try to find a freezer on kijiji though, so maybe he'll never even see it when he pops by hahaha


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

My husband was confused for a little while(we started out on just part raw)....then he noticed on the 4 meals a week that were raw Rhett didnt have anything close to loose poos(even though it was lamb and he was known as "cannon butt puppy"!LOL)

Then after going full raw within a week he was on board....he was VERY happy to not have to pick up after Rhett so much, and Brody(his dog) wasnt hardly shedding at all any more and already looked far healthier.

And Brody had been on Orijen/Taste of the Wild mix for the past 6 months!!!:thumb:

Now, well now he helps me with all of the thawing, prepping, etc...he will ask coworkers/family and such for their un-wanteds, etc


For my Mum's house hold:

She thought I was going over the top...but nothing new!:tongue:

Then she needed some help with Hubbers(their then 3 year old Frenchie)....switched him to raw along with her kitty and my sister's dog and wont ever go back(although now my sister's 16 year old is fed more of a BARF diet...my Mum LOVES not feeding processed foods at all!:thumb
Now my Dad was SUPER freaked out....worried about bones, had to have EVERYTHING explained to him!LOL
My sister doesnt really care...she loves how happy and healthy the dogs and cat are...but she doesnt have to do any of it...so really doesnt care!:tongue1:
And my brother..well he thought we were mean....for not cooking the meat for Hubbers!!LOL :lol:


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

I just did it. It's just my wife and me. She was on board with adding some raw chicken necks, as this is what my groomer suggested as an alternative to trying (operative word "trying") to brush the boys teeth. Starting at 11 and 12 years of age is a little trying, well, any age is trying. Also, I was not sure how effective brushing would be. Then after a mix of raw and their kibble/veggie/cooked chicken mix for about a week, having started some research -- I just decided to start feeding raw full time. My wife seems okay with it, but is a little put off at times. I noticed she'll use tongs if she needs to give the boys a neck after dinner.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Ya, it will be nice to find a good supplier and buy in bulk!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Most everyone thinks that I'm a nutcase. 
The other half did too, still does actually. However, 2 years later, (it might be more come to think of it), it is starting to sink in when people comment on how great Mollie looks and he gets this proud look on his face. Plus, added proof on how her yearly vet visits don't show up any problems and he's slowly starting to realise that I'm doing the right thing, even though he still gets emabarrassed and thinks I'm a long haired, bearded hippy.
We've been looking after 2 different dogs during the past few months and they have both had the most terrible breath, it just stank. He was asking why, comparing it to Mollie's, when suddenly, you could see the lightbulb go off.
He's still looked at me in horror when Windy the cat got a feeder mouse though.
He and his family don't think I'm normal.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

My roommate is vegan so in consideration I prep all the meals when shes not home, but she hasnt really questioned me about it or raised concerns and even purchased raw mix for her own dog at earthfare after seeing mine eat it with no issues. My parents thought it was kinda weird at first, but warmed up pretty quickly to the idea (I think they realize that I put a ton of research into anything pertaining to my pets and trust my judgement).


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

biancaDB said:


> How do the people in your households feel about raw? Did you have to do some convincing or were they open to the idea right off the bat?


I had to do a bit of convincing with my mom. I started raw behind her back and when I showed her the bloodwork results, she was immediately convinced! My brothers, 25 and 21 and 16, think it's really "cool" that I feed Aspen raw meat! My dad doesn't really like it, he keeps saying that he's gonna get sick and that he's going to turn into a bloodthirsty beast and kill his chickens and goats at his ranch. He probably will if let loose, but Aspen is a predator. It's in his nature to do that. I just ignore his babbles and carry on.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

My hasband thinks its great, it gives him another reason to go hunting.  But I do all the work. He doesnt do anything other than shoot and bring it to me. He doesnt know how to feed raw, like the ratio and what not, but he thinks its a good diet. He says are dogs are so healthy.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Oh...forgot to mention(or brag I suppose!:tongue1

As long as I remind husband of the weight per dog/cat and tell him which meat(s) to feed each of them he CAN and WILL feed!!:thumb:
Comes in VERY handy when I leave for the barn early in the morning and dont want to feed before doing so!!!:becky:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Well before I got Bishy and did a lot of research I was going to feed a BARF diet.. and told my boyfriend proudly, "I'm going to feed our new puppy barf!".. LOL the look on his face.

He doesn't really help that much and gets grossed out by raw meat and organs but he does feed them if I ask. I don't mind doing all the work since it WAS my idea in the first place. He does like that they don't have smelly breath and are nice and shiny and barely shed.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Oh...forgot to mention(or brag I suppose!:tongue1
> 
> As long as I remind husband of the weight per dog/cat and tell him which meat(s) to feed each of them he CAN and WILL feed!!:thumb:
> Comes in VERY handy when I leave for the barn early in the morning and dont want to feed before doing so!!!:becky:


Wow thats pretty cool! I'd have to put their meals in a baggy portioned out before my husband would know what to do haha. But I admit I pretty much have all say when it comes to the dogs. But he thinks the raw diet is cool and tells people "My dogs dont eat dog food, my wife knows all about really taking care of dogs" I dont know everything but I dont mind hearing him say that hehe


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i had to convince honey.....but it took nothing to convince him....he likes to research, so when i brought it up, he started reading about it and then we did it.

when it comes to the kids, we do very little without a consensus.

he does the weekend feedings....


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

I''d just like to add that although my bf is all for raw, he knows just how seriously I take nutrition and likes to troll me every now and again... 
for example he just said: "cats can't eat raw meat you know... it's bad for their....digestive enzymes..." and then this is his face...


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

I live in the south... a lot of people here have tossed their dog the occasional piece of raw meat. Most of the concern here is where people assume a diet of ONLY raw meat and NO kibble cannot possibly be balanced/healthy. That's how my family feels and many other people I meet. But with ours on half raw and doing so well, I think my family is having a change of mind.

The only exception is my sister. She works for a vet and insists that I'm killing my dog and I should just feed science diet instead.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Well, the people in my physical residence is me, so I'd say the people in my physical residence are 100% supportive of my choice to feed raw. :tongue:

My mom was nervous about it when I first told her, but agreed with me that I needed to figure out something that worked better for Malcolm since he was having such trouble with kibble. She importuned me to check with my vet that it was safe/healthy/etc. Now that it's been several months and the dogs are shiny and healthy, and now that I've taken more time to explain to her the logic behind it, she is 100% on board. She makes the analogy that she wouldn't have fed me exclusively cereal, and preferred feeding us whole, fresh foods, so doing the same for the dogs is just logical. I heart my mommy!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

AveryandAudrey said:


> Wow thats pretty cool! I'd have to put their meals in a baggy portioned out before my husband would know what to do haha. But I admit I pretty much have all say when it comes to the dogs. But he thinks the raw diet is cool and tells people "My dogs dont eat dog food, my wife knows all about really taking care of dogs" I dont know everything but I dont mind hearing him say that hehe


Haha, I use to do that....then he asked why I was doing it and he could do it all!Lol 
(And after seeing how Brody did on ONLY 6oz per day every day at Liz's for the 10 days we were gone he also has stopped OVER FEEDING his "little boy"!!LOL)

And ok, that is also something I'm proud of him about!
With his old phone it use to pocket dial me a TON....I use to answer it and hear him talking to his coworker about raw, and how he was going to slowly kill any dog he might get if he DID feed him one of the bags off of a grocery store pet isle!!Lol


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

My gf was fine with it, she said it made sense, and since she absolutely adores this dog as if it was her child she only wanted what was best... she didn't want to do a lot of foot work at first, but now she's just as bad as i am... looking for freezers, and free/cheap meats all the time :lol:

The two girls were uneasy, and thought it was weird but now they look at their relatives animals and tell them that their diets need to be changed, and how healthy their dog is at home and that they should look into raw for their dogs...

Extended family is another story....


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

We are a very happy raw feeding household. It's just the two of us...well, the three of us...boyfriend, myself and Yogi.
I fed BARF and premade raw beforehand...researched intensely in the beginning so wasn't a big deal when I started. 
Other than when I asked Charlie to pick up leg quarters from the grocery store to start and claimed they didn't have any.
I go to the store and they are practically overflowing with them...he did manage to come home with chips and soda though, go figure.

My immediate family...eventhough they don't live with us, of course.
Father - absolutely fine, no worries...could get him onboard easily but he doesn't even put that much effort into feeding himself. He does always ask for my input conerning the welfare of his dog and her food. So, she does eat premium kibble.
Mother- is fine with it but thinks it's nasty handling raw meat...takes my recommendation on what premium kibble to feed.
Sister - thinks it's rediculous and disgusting...makes remarks sometimes but who cares...this is coming from a girl that believes Pedigree is a good food because her vet said so, ugh. Believe me we've had discussios and tried to enlighten her but remember her vet "said so".

I should say...Charlie comes home with quail and quail eggs now, smart man.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

My household is just me, no problems on the home front lol. 

My boyfriend thinks it sounds like a good idea, but he is too lazy to do it for his dog. He said if we lived together we could switch Ajax as long as I did the work. 

I haven't told my dad yet. . . he is thoroughly disgusted with Abi for feeding her dogs that way . . . but then again he thinks peaches are gross, because of the color of the fruit around the pit. . . . 
My mom asked the other day if I was doing "that raw meat thing" . . . but seemed ok with it when I told her and explained how well Huginn was doing. He had some nasty sores in his ears that have healed, as well as having the start of a hot spot when he came to me that has healed. 

I was very excited cuz I had some friends over this weekend and neither one of them made a single comment about him eating raw. One even told me that she had been wanting to switch her families dog, because they had a very bad experience in the past with some sort of toxic overdose (at the age of 3) from eating Alpo his whole life. I'm pretty lucky I guess, although there are some people I would never tell.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

it took about 5 minutes of convincing for me. I am the one with dog experience, not Nick, so he pretty much lets me do what I want with them. He knows that, when I make a decision, I have done plenty of research first. After the initial convincing, he is completely on board and is just as disgusted at the popular dog foods' (Iams, Pedigree, Purina, etc) ingredients as I am. He loves feeding the dogs raw and, today, without me asking, he brought home 15 lbs of beef heart for Buck.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

We had the usual sticking pints here. I was the one that pushed for a raw diet, partly because of advice mostly because of my own beliefs and research. We started out feeding some raw but we still had loads of kibble left to get through. The winning argument came when we went away for a weekend and had to board Becka. We sent her off with a pile of kibble..........

Needless to say she came home stinking of dog - really stank the kitchen out, with sloppy poo. After that the argument was a no brainer. Raw won.

And from nice matching white goods in the kitchen, I have lost my study and it is now the freezer room


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

MY boyfriend seems to think I am the "all knowing" animal person. He thinks that simply because i say it, it must be true. :tongue:

But I made him read a few things on pmr with me so he knew what i was saying was true. He was okay with it as soon as i brought it up. But after reading that and some testimonials, he is EXCITED to feed raw. We have been dating for 7 months, and it only took about a month before he was fully bonded to my dogs as I am and they were bonded with him. We don't live together as of now, but next month we are hopeing to move (aslong as we find a place) and he asked me "Do we have to bring them kibble when we move to the new place, or can we just start raw?"

As far as where I am living now, I'm not allowed to feed raw. My uncle was fine with it. Untill his g/f moved in and it started "only treats". Then they moved in her 21yr daughter and her 6,3,1yr old grand daughters and it became an compeate NO. They think every one is going to die from bacteria. and they think the kids will try and take the meat away from the dogs (solution- watch your kids.). And they don't want the dogs around the kids after eating it. So my pups get the occasional treat when no one is home  What they dont know wont hurt them!. Even after all the evidence i gave them, offering to feed my dogs solely in their kennels (they said no because "the kids play in there") and i clean up after every meal, i was shot down. 

I think its nonsence. i pay rent. I should be able to do what i want, but i cant. All because the chick that lives here with her three kids that doesnt pay rent isnt willing to watch her kids and get off her high horse!

I can't wait to move! I can't wait to start raw! I'm going to get blood work before/durring the transition and after to see how they improve. You are so lucky to have a boyfriend who is right on track as am I!


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

My b/f pretty much trusts me to do what's best for the animals, other than the occasional comment about me chopping up guinea pigs and rabbits or is it ok for the dog to eat bones he doesn't really care as long as I have everything ready to go. My family thinks it's a little gross, but ok with the idea and gladly help me find meat sources, my mom offloads as much venison as she can get away with because she doesn't like it and my stepdad hunts. I have now gotten my family to switch to mildly better foods, a little canned for the cats, Diamond Naturals instead of Science Diet or Purina. One step at a time.


----------



## emric (Oct 24, 2011)

My bf thinks I'm crazy..He hates seeing cases of chicken backs thawing out, and hates the crunching noise! I have to feed Emric outside. 
My parents hate the crunching noise, also! I like it, becasue I know his teeth are getting clean! They think the meat smells after 1 day of being in the refrigerator.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Well in my home there is only me and my 11 year old son so I get to make the call! Even he understands the benefits of raw! He is kind of grossed out by the raw meat though and complains that the refrigerator stinks of meat. My family is pretty ok but think I am a bit crazy. My brother will save deer meat when he cuts up deer for himself and is letting me store stuff in his freezer until I can get one.


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

I flip flopped back and forth between kibble (excellent quality)and raw feeding a few times. On kibble, my family(hubby, 15 & 8 yr.) would complain about her smell, shedding, and "output" (they walk her). With the help of my vet and pressure from my family I finally learned that Jody (German Shepherd Dog) has to eat raw food in order to not look malnourished. I also figured out a way to make raw feeding manageable and not hard on me. (Jody has a deep rooted fear of backyard so I can't just throw food out there for her to eat.) Even my extended family understands that Jody basically starves to death on kibble therefore raw is a necessity.


----------



## Amy18 (May 17, 2011)

Everyone in my house is on board with raw. When i first brought up the idea my mom had a few questions but never outright opposed it. Now she brags to her friends about it and says she needs real meat not kibble. My brother thinks it's great, he sees the logic in it even though its new to him. Still i'm the only one in the house who feeds her and i'm ok with that. 

The other day i came home a little late from work, still had an hour before dinnertime and i came in to see meat defrosting on the counter that my brother had taken out. I broke out laughing because it was about 4oz of liver, 6oz lamb and a chicken leg- she only eats like 3oz a day!..yes it was all wrong but it was the thought that counts .


----------



## Thunder409 (Jan 10, 2012)

Everyone took it so well. When I brought up the idea to my mom she said that she always knew it wasn't natural to be feeding dogs kibble. They used to have two dogs when she was a kid and they would feed them raw meat just because it was more convenient than anything else. Both those dogs lived well into their late teens. My mom is actually a little too into it haha. I always get texts from her asking if she should save some portions of meat from the dinner she is making. Sometimes she does go too far by sneaking Thunder a whole pound of chicken skin without me knowing! 

My brother thought it was weird at first but he really didn't mind, especially when he saw how much her health was improving. 

No one really minds feeding her as long as the portions are already made because they are still confused about how much they should feed. Other than that it was like transitioning her onto any other type of kibble. No one really made a big deal about it.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Exciting! Got on facebook today and I had linked a post about raw feeding and how processed diets sucked, my future MIL messaged me and said she liked the article but wanted to know where to buy raw food for her dog!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

The only time it really bothers me is when people in my family think it's truly disgusting. And I get the feeling (although none of them have said) that some think I am doing to just to be different or get attention, or something. 

I have not actually fed my dogs around any of those relatives.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> The only time it really bothers me is when people in my family think it's truly disgusting. And I get the feeling (although none of them have said) that some think I am doing to just to be different or get attention, or something.
> 
> I have not actually fed my dogs around any of those relatives.


i make it a point to feed my dogs when people are over. 

not only don't i care whether they think it's disgusting, i extol the virtues.

last week, my next door neighbour came over for a chat. it extended well beyond their feeding time...we, of course, were in the kitchen and i asked if she minded whether or not i fed my dogs.

she said she didn't. and i proceeded to throw the towel down, pull out two duck necks and off they went. 

she's not really a dog person but it didn't faze her and i didn't care.

my sister in law was disgusted....and now she feeds her dogs raw maybe because i made it a point to give them food whilst she was visiting. 

evil am i.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'll have to remember that. Maybe next time they come, I'll have them chowing down on the hogshead.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Lol, thats too funny!

My family/friends all think it makes good common sense. Plus we've got all those beef parts in the freezer. However I don't know why my stepdad doesn't just change his dog over (though according to my lil' bro he took him in to the vet last week for grooming and to get his feet cleaned out like I recommended YAY!!!!!), but Will gets to eat all the lamb tails and sheep/cow placenta he wants during lambing/calving season and he has started giving him a small chunk of liver every day. Better than being solely on Atta Boy thats for sure. It does bother me that the cats eat crap (except for my cat who eats Core), but can't fix everything. My little bro thinks its logical, course he's a hunter. He's not really a dog owner himself, but I know he'd love a responsible dog owner of a gf, wink wink nudge nudge. 
My roomie actually really likes feeding them, lol. And my mom is a trooper about feeding when she has to babysit. Can't argue with how gloriously healthy they are I guess.

My bf hasn't voiced any objections and I know he sees how good it is. buuuuuut I am pretty sure the huge dissonance in animal husbandry between us is probably going to be a dealbreaker for me. His poor dog is always fed purina, is grossly overweight, blew out both acls, and is not on any kind of joint support. And he never leashes her in the city... he's lucky she's too fat to do anything and is the worlds easiest dog besides. I am kinda not okay with any of that. Like at all. I kind of feel like a bad person for feeling that way, buuuuut dogs are one of the biggest things in my life.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

monkeys23 said:


> My bf hasn't voiced any objections and I know he sees how good it is. buuuuuut I am pretty sure the huge dissonance in animal husbandry between us is probably going to be a dealbreaker for me. His poor dog is always fed purina, is grossly overweight, blew out both acls, and is not on any kind of joint support. And he never leashes her in the city... he's lucky she's too fat to do anything and is the worlds easiest dog besides. I am kinda not okay with any of that. Like at all. I kind of feel like a bad person for feeling that way, buuuuut dogs are one of the biggest things in my life.


it would be a dealbreaker for me, too.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

In my house it's a RELIEF to be feeding raw because Noodles hasn't had a bladder infection or stones since starting!! We only go to the vet once every few months for a urine test and the vet said her urine looked better than it had in years!  So my husband is on board completely, he even spouts off the benefits of raw to strangers lol.
My parents know I feed raw and they are so happy Noodles is finally healthy!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Noodlesmadison said:


> In my house it's a RELIEF to be feeding raw because Noodles hasn't had a bladder infection or stones since starting!! We only go to the vet once every few months for a urine test and the vet said her urine looked better than it had in years!  So my husband is on board completely, he even spouts off the benefits of raw to strangers lol.
> My parents know I feed raw and they are so happy Noodles is finally healthy!


My cousin who turned up her nose when I told her I fed raw was also the one who said Rebel's coat is a thousand times better than the last time she saw him. But there seems to be no connection in her mind that one created the other.

There are so many stories like yours - it's dumbfounding to me that people who notice a huge difference in the dogs still don't see that it's the raw food that did it.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

xellil said:


> My cousin who turned up her nose when I told her I fed raw was also the one who said Rebel's coat is a thousand times better than the last time she saw him. But there seems to be no connection in her mind that one created the other.
> 
> There are so many stories like yours - it's dumbfounding to me that people who notice a huge difference in the dogs still don't see that it's the raw food that did it.


That's very frustrating to not have a person realize that the dog is healthier because of raw. I have to teach my clients that the dog has bad skin and weight problems because he/she is fed Alpo, but they don't really "get" it. They just nod and smile and agree with me. But then I'll see the dog a month later, worse for wear. ARGH!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Drew doesn't mind. He feeds them sometimes.

It is a good excuse for him to go hunting


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

I feel lucky now reading all your stories , it's tiring to have to explain yourself alll the time. But my bf was really awesome about it because I did so much reserve on the diet before we started and every day my sentence would start "and you know what else about raw?" Lolz! I'm sure he's just happy not to hear that anymore.. Although I can see he gets annoyed that I let her eat anywhere she wants Lolz. But that's minor, my family though- different story. But who care anyways I don live with them Lolz.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my vets don't get it, either.

they can't say enough about how the dogs look, but they don't associate it with nutrition.


----------



## Thunder409 (Jan 10, 2012)

magicre said:


> my vets don't get it, either.
> 
> they can't say enough about how the dogs look, but they don't associate it with nutrition.


That's exactly like my vet! My dog had every problem in the world. She was at the vet every week and they would actually be surprised if two weeks went by without me bringing her in. After feeding her raw it all cleared up. My vet thought that it was just a coincidence that it all seemed to disappear as soon as I started feeding her raw.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Thunder409 said:


> That's exactly like my vet! My dog had every problem in the world. She was at the vet every week and they would actually be surprised if two weeks went by without me bringing her in. After feeding her raw it all cleared up. My vet thought that it was just a coincidence that it all seemed to disappear as soon as I started feeding her raw.


such an adorable puppy.....

they are so funny, my vets.....one of them says that it works for me because i'm so willing to put all that work into it.

the most complicated meal takes less than five to ten minutes from throwing the towel down to cleaning up....

and neither of them believe salmonella is in kibble and there have been more cases of kibble infected salmonella than raw...

i really wish they knew more.


----------



## Thunder409 (Jan 10, 2012)

magicre said:


> such an adorable puppy.....
> 
> they are so funny, my vets.....one of them says that it works for me because i'm so willing to put all that work into it.
> 
> ...


Thank you :becky:

Yup I have had family members saying it is too time consuming. It really isn't. It takes me about 2 hours to cut and store 3 weeks worth of meat. That really isn't bad. When it comes to giving her a meal I just defrost it the night before and that's it.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

My husband is fine with it. He brings me dead animals (when he hunts) and helps me chop them up. But I do the actual feeding. He doesn't know or care about the logistics (ratios, amounts, etc.). He never feeds the dogs. I used to feed everyone kibble and mix in canned with supplements. He thought I was crazy and if ever I was not available to feed them, they just got a scoop of dry and that's it. My dogs are lucky I am here!

But I am grateful he goes through the trouble of getting me wild game. And he doesn't mind me taking up freeze/fridge space (half my deep freeze is just 'dog' food).

Its just the two of us but I did briefly stay with my mother a few years ago and had Sarge on raw. She made me feed him outside. She also thought it was weird to give raw chicken to a dog. The chicken bone stigma, you know.


----------



## Maritan (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm the only person living in my house, so no problems there.

BUT. I was raised a vegetarian. For me to handle raw food was a huge step to take. Handling organs was an equally big step especially since I have to cut it up into smaller pieces that I can feed my dogs. All the blood associated with it sometimes gives me pause, but then I look at my four legged kids and remember why I do this.

My gf is completely on board too. I didn't have to convince her of anything. When I mentioned it, she said, "That makes sense." She even helped me bag/ box 130 lbs of thawed meat and organize it all in my chest freezer. She is awesome. :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> My husband is fine with it. He brings me dead animals (when he hunts) and helps me chop them up. But I do the actual feeding. He doesn't know or care about the logistics (ratios, amounts, etc.). He never feeds the dogs. I used to feed everyone kibble and mix in canned with supplements. He thought I was crazy and if ever I was not available to feed them, they just got a scoop of dry and that's it. My dogs are lucky I am here!
> 
> But I am grateful he goes through the trouble of getting me wild game. And he doesn't mind me taking up freeze/fridge space (half my deep freeze is just 'dog' food).
> 
> Its just the two of us but I did briefly stay with my mother a few years ago and had Sarge on raw. She made me feed him outside. She also thought it was weird to give raw chicken to a dog. The chicken bone stigma, you know.


well, he gets you wild game. that's gotta count for half


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Maritan said:


> I'm the only person living in my house, so no problems there.
> 
> BUT. I was raised a vegetarian. For me to handle raw food was a huge step to take. Handling organs was an equally big step especially since I have to cut it up into smaller pieces that I can feed my dogs. All the blood associated with it sometimes gives me pause, but then I look at my four legged kids and remember why I do this.
> 
> My gf is completely on board too. I didn't have to convince her of anything. When I mentioned it, she said, "That makes sense." She even helped me bag/ box 130 lbs of thawed meat and organize it all in my chest freezer. She is awesome. :biggrin:


i think that's admirable.....i know what it takes to handle something you find unappetising personally.

to put your personal feelings aside to do the best for your kids.....you and your gf get kudos...


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Maritan said:


> My gf is completely on board too. I didn't have to convince her of anything. When I mentioned it, she said, "That makes sense." She even helped me bag/ box 130 lbs of thawed meat and organize it all in my chest freezer. She is awesome. :biggrin:


She's a keeper! 
I know how you feel, though, about the handling raw meat. As a vegan, it's still tough for me but I do it really quickly and shove it in bags lol


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Noodlesmadison said:


> She's a keeper!
> I know how you feel, though, about the handling raw meat. As a vegan, it's still tough for me but I do it really quickly and shove it in bags lol


I love seeing vegans feeding their dogs properly! You rock! Although I would imagine it would be tough for you, you're still making the wonderful sacrifice :biggrin: I know there's probably plenty of vegans who feed either a meat based kibble or raw but I often see the handful of vegans who feed their dogs veggie diets and it irks me!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Most everyone thinks that I'm a nutcase.
> 
> He and his family don't think I'm normal.


Of course you're not, you are a Kiwi which is probably an alien species to your husband and his family!

No seriously, I'll stop taking the piss now....my husband I think was happy as I had done my research and has never said anything negative about it and is probably quite happy that I organise all the food for Stanley and even wants to adopt another greyhound!


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

That is so sweet!

My BF helps me make the cat food and helps bag up bones for the dogs and other stuff. 

My 6 year old loves to help me make it. She watches the food in the grinder and helps crack the egs and stir. 


The teen is grossed out by the meat but goes shopping for it with me.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

My husband was easy to get on board he knew it made sense, his concern was the cost.....I have since proved him wrong and now he is hunting for the dog instead of us...lol (lol kidding he hunts for us too but he always says look what I got for ya baby girl ) The kids...my daughter agrees its a good diet but thinks it is gross and says she wont feed her dogs that way when she moves out, my son I have just found out is obviously embarrassed by it and has told my brother that he wishes I would feed dog food like everyone else...from a bag! I was like wow ok how do you really feel??? haha, but he is 14 and doesn't like to think outside the box of "what everyone else is doing" The people outside my household mostly think I am nuts. Although, seeing as I have been doing this 1yr now some are coming around and no longer change the subject immediatley...progress??? I do believe so  I must admit though, I personally dont care what anyone says about me. My dog shines in comparison to the others so say what you will.....one look is all it takes in my book. 

forgot to add....my husband helps along in the kitchen cutting and packing. He even bought me a new scale for christmas to weigh the food out


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Everyones for it around here. Wayne is completely in love with all the benefits of raw, and isn't shy AT ALL about letting it known that we raw feed, no matter where we are.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Love my lab said:


> My husband was easy to get on board he knew it made sense, his concern was the cost.....I have since proved him wrong and now he is hunting for the dog instead of us...lol (lol kidding he hunts for us too but he always says look what I got for ya baby girl ) The kids...my daughter agrees its a good diet but thinks it is gross and says she wont feed her dogs that way when she moves out, my son I have just found out is obviously embarrassed by it and has told my brother that he wishes I would feed dog food like everyone else...from a bag! I was like wow ok how do you really feel??? haha, but he is 14 and doesn't like to think outside the box of "what everyone else is doing" The people outside my household mostly think I am nuts. Although, seeing as I have been doing this 1yr now some are coming around and no longer change the subject immediatley...progress??? I do believe so  I must admit though, I personally dont care what anyone says about me. My dog shines in comparison to the others so say what you will.....one look is all it takes in my book.
> 
> forgot to add....my husband helps along in the kitchen cutting and packing. He even bought me a new scale for christmas to weigh the food out


Your signature is picture proof of one of the many benefits of raw... look at that coat!!!:thumb:


----------



## DaneLover228 (Nov 29, 2011)

My fiance is all about raw! He loves Monty like it was his child and he would do anything to make sure he was healthy. When I first told him about raw, he was a little concerned about cost, but I showed him all the research I had done, and ever since then, he was right there with me researching and making sure we knew all we could. He has no problem feeding Monty, he even helps me separate meals into baggies. He especially loves to watch Monty eat. I got lucky with him.

He's even agreed to get another dog when we find the right one


----------



## PoodlePower (Apr 13, 2011)

My husband was sceptical at first.... but after all the health problems we has with our last Standard Poodle, he's completely on board. Russell is 15 months old, only been to the vet for his puppy shots! No ear infections, stomach issues, counter surfing, begging at the table and the list goes on! And since we only fed the best kibble, the price hasn't changed.:biggrin1:


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

My boyfriend doesn't take care of the dogs, so he never had a say in the first place ha ha


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Love my lab said:


> My husband was easy to get on board he knew it made sense, his concern was the cost.....I have since proved him wrong and now he is hunting for the dog instead of us...lol (lol kidding he hunts for us too but he always says look what I got for ya baby girl ) The kids...my daughter agrees its a good diet but thinks it is gross and says she wont feed her dogs that way when she moves out, my son I have just found out is obviously embarrassed by it and has told my brother that he wishes I would feed dog food like everyone else...from a bag! I was like wow ok how do you really feel??? haha, but he is 14 and doesn't like to think outside the box of "what everyone else is doing" The people outside my household mostly think I am nuts. Although, seeing as I have been doing this 1yr now some are coming around and no longer change the subject immediatley...progress??? I do believe so  I must admit though, I personally dont care what anyone says about me. My dog shines in comparison to the others so say what you will.....one look is all it takes in my book.
> 
> forgot to add....my husband helps along in the kitchen cutting and packing. He even bought me a new scale for christmas to weigh the food out


wow. what a difference in that gorgeous dog.....you guys are like my honey and i....we love our dogs....so much....and we love each other. how could we not do this together.....

i love hearing this from you...i remember when you started.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> My husband is fine with it. He brings me dead animals .


now, there's a tag line if ever i saw one.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

its accepted in my house. Peanut is the only animal on raw because no one else wants to switch but they love to watch Peanut eat though.


----------



## brezofleur (Dec 30, 2011)

My boyfriend was skeptical at first, but once I showed him the cost, he was all for it. It was MUCH cheaper than what I was feeding Odysseus at the time (then, we only had the cat). After a few months, he was blown away by the difference in his behavior, his coat, teeth, and overall package. When we picked up Zeus, he took to it like a little champ.  Daddy works at a high-end restaurant and when the topic of pets come up, he promotes the hell out of it. 

My folks (outside of home)...they think it's awful. Or did. My mom was up in a storm about it. I just let her rant. Over a year later, she's starting to come around. Especially after showing her pictures of before/after from this board!  She's considering transitioning her babies now! So it's a start.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Love the Greek names for your pets. We thought long and hard about Greek names for our kids and pets (as I am half Greek) but decided not in the end although my son Alex is often called Alexandros/Alecos.


----------



## brezofleur (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks! 

I'm a huge ancient Greek fanatic. When we got Ody, it was a no brainer to name him that. When we got the beardie, I let Chad come up with a name. He decided on Athena because of Battlestar Galactica (which is fine by me with the relationship Odysseus and Athena had!) and Zeus...well, irony in this case since he's 5 lbs.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

sozzle said:


> Love the Greek names for your pets. We thought long and hard about Greek names for our kids and pets (as I am half Greek) but decided not in the end although my son Alex is often called Alexandros/Alecos.


I'm half Greek as well and my brother, Alex, is often called those two names often . The older Greek women pronounce my name "Bianga" hahaha

but back on topic!!!


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

biancaDB said:


> How do the people in your households feel about raw?


Jealous, mostly. :wink:


----------

